# mamba max in tc



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

anyone using a mamba in a tc ? input appreciated


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive been using a mamba max pro in my TC for the last few months with great luck. Im running a 17.5 with the ESC in sportsman mode and love it. Did you have any specific questions about it?


----------

